# Fuel Stabilizer in Firman Generator



## Pinot2018 (Dec 28, 2018)

The Manual that came with my new Firman (P08004) generator (10,000/8,000 W) says the following: "To avoid engine problems, the fuel system should be emptied before storage of 30 days or longer. Never use engine or carburetor cleaning products in the fuel tank as permanent damage may occur". Should I read this as never add fuel stabilizer to the gasoline, or is fuel stabilizer not an engine or carburetor cleaning product? I did a bit of looking around online before posting this and, from a quick search, found many recommendations for adding fuel stabilizer to portable generators and no warnings against this, but because of the warning in the manual quoted above -- that emphasizes emptying the fuel tank and does not mention the option of using fuel stabilizer, I want to be absolutely sure I get some more information before I proceed. Much thanks again for any advice! I promise not to ask anymore questions today!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Pinot2018 said:


> Never use engine or carburetor cleaning products in the fuel tank as permanent damage may occur".


Fuel stabilizer is not an engine or carburetor cleaning product. Use the recommended ratio and you should be good to go.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

I would most definitely add stabilizer. These folks seem big on their warnings  Using fuel stabilizer all the time (I add it every time after filling my gas can) will help avoid needing to use cleaning products in the first place. An ounce of prevention.... 

If you weren't going to use stabilizer for some reason, I'd close the fuel shutoff (hopefully it has one), and run it until the engine dies, between uses. That will at least ensure there isn't gas in the carb, to degrade in the carb and gunk it up. The best thing, IMO, is to use stabilizer, *and* to run the carb dry between uses.


----------



## Pinot2018 (Dec 28, 2018)

Much thanks!


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I use fuel stabilizer in all my small engines. I run ethanol free gas and have to go some distance so usually buy 30-40 gal at a time . I usually use most through the summer months mowing, so replace it late fall to early winter, or top it off if severe weather or a hurricane is forecast. I also add a little outboard motor oil probably in the range of 500-600/1 dilution. I feel that it lubes carb seals, and probably helps prevent corroision to intake and exhaust valves. I also run carb dry after using the Gen or my pressure washer. Been doing that going on 15 years now and no problems.


----------



## Retrocop (Aug 21, 2020)

Here’s a question for you guys who know gens well. On this Firman the 10k/8k model, there is a fuel selector switch for gasoline and propane. If you turn the gas off with this selector before the engine is turned offl, does that not run the engine until the carb is empty? Making it a petcock? I hope so, I”m buying one of these and wanted that capability.


----------



## Retrocop (Aug 21, 2020)

Pinot2018 said:


> The Manual that came with my new Firman (P08004) generator (10,000/8,000 W) says the following: "To avoid engine problems, the fuel system should be emptied before storage of 30 days or longer. Never use engine or carburetor cleaning products in the fuel tank as permanent damage may occur". Should I read this as never add fuel stabilizer to the gasoline, or is fuel stabilizer not an engine or carburetor cleaning product? I did a bit of looking around online before posting this and, from a quick search, found many recommendations for adding fuel stabilizer to portable generators and no warnings against this, but because of the warning in the manual quoted above -- that emphasizes emptying the fuel tank and does not mention the option of using fuel stabilizer, I want to be absolutely sure I get some more information before I proceed. Much thanks again for any advice! I promise not to ask anymore questions today!


Pinot, I’m about to buy that very gen. I’m pretty sure that while your gen is running, if you turn the fuel selector to OFF position, that will burn the gas off in the carb, and you won’’t have to worry about gasoline sitting in your carb. Try it. It shouldn’t take long, a few minutes if that, and your engine will stop. It’s called a petcock on other gens.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i always run stabile in the gasoline and double dose for long term storage on the gasoline...
yea a bi or tri fuel system is tricky when you want to use both fuels like for construction sites...

drop the bowl is a good plan to make sure the carb is total out of gasoline...

i use the new honda eu7000is unit with a tri fuel us carb system..
as the new honda eu7000is is fuel injected for gasoline
the us carb system turns off the injection but keeps the other computer stuff live.
cool bit of kit as they say in the UK!!

yea a fuel valve works ok... but hard to get 100% of the gasoline out of the carb before switching to lp or ng..

oh yea a bit of tip for you!!
always unplug or trip the breaker before turning off a gen set!!
hard to do if you run out of fuel...
it is hard on a gen set to just go from load to off...
things like to heat soak and over heat good parts!!


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I always turn off the breaker before switching off the engine on my gen.. I leave the engine running for about 10secs after switching off the breaker.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Something to remember... Turning the fuel valve off and running the engine until it stalls does NOT empty the carb. There is a residual layer of gasoline... Depending on the conditions the fuel may not evaporate fully and the fuel will phase separate and begin to turn. Always add stabilizer to gasoline, and for best results drain the fuel from the carb bowl by removing it or using the drain screw if equipped.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> I always turn off the breaker before switching off the engine on my gen.. I leave the engine running for about 10secs after switching off the breaker.


depending on the heat soak on the gen set it may take 2-10 min to cool down the inside...
most gen sets have vents that you can tell how hot it is..


----------

